# HD bicycle



## dixie (Apr 13, 2007)

Bicycle dated 1903-1913 , HD on crank sprocket, Harley Davidson badge on neck.  Please forward any information on the bicycle that I have in my posession.  Don't know any history on it.  Would like more information. Thanks.


----------



## JO BO (Apr 14, 2007)

Please send me a couple of pictures Thanks twodeadone3@netzero.net


----------



## walter branche (Apr 14, 2007)

hi, i will buy the hd bike if you are going to sell.. let me know ,wbranche@cfl.rr.com  thanks,, w p b


----------



## bikeman21 (Apr 15, 2007)

Please post pictures of your HD bicycle. I am also interested in buying it.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 15, 2007)

*hd bike*

i will start the offers ,2,500.00 thanks for any reply,, walter branche


----------



## walter branche (Apr 15, 2007)

*h d bike*

i will start the offers ,if you are interested in selling the bike , please get in touch with me ,2,500.00,thanks for your reply,, sincerely walter branche


----------

